

Rewriting server-side code in Javascript - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/129/Rewriting-server-side-code-in-Javascript/

======
merciBien
Ironic, no?

~~~
abrad45
awesome

------
abrad45
dead link

~~~
jawns
Link now works.

